# 2011 touareg tdi oil change?



## rabkay (Feb 1, 2004)

some advice please - have a new 2011 tdi - our third treg-had a 2004 v6 - a 2008 v6 -the 2011 tdi lux is truly the best one - so been on the road this summer started at 2700 miles -will have around 6 when finished. mpg continues to go up - now around 28 - now the question - thinking about having the oil changed at 6k - make any sense or just wait till 10k....thanks for the info


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I stuck to the 10K oil change on my 10 TDI and no issues. Some others swear by getting it done earlier. It will be on your dime and not necessary imo. The would not recommend the 10K change if the did not believe in it.


----------



## hhaller (Jun 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what is the going rate for an oil change on one of these suckers if you pay out of your own pocket?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Stick with the VW service intervals and you'll be just fine.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

TREGinginCO said:


> Stick with the VW service intervals and you'll be just fine.


Guys, check out the TDI Club forums. Lots of discussion on this subject. It seems that the low ash oil that is used in the new common rail TDIs loses a lot of its lubricating ability well before 10K. My guess is oil change is going to be about $100. I'm struggling with this as I changed my previous V10 every 5k. The V10 oil change was about $180. If you're going to keep the vehicle for say 10 years, it never hurts to do maintenance now. My next door neighbors Jetta TDI has almost 300k miles on it. He changed the oil every 5k since new. He's still getting above 50mpg highway.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

I've posted my UOAs on TDIClub and BITOG. 

The factory fill was additive depleted at 5400 miles. The Fuchs 507.00 in the next fill was good for 7-7500 miles. It might have gone longer, but I changed it out in advance of a long trip. 

Bottom line is that preliminary evidence is that the 507 oils are inadequate for extended OCIs in the 3.0L motor.


----------



## Hott Wheels (Apr 17, 2011)

*2011 Touareg TDI Oil Capacity (Not in my Manual)*

After 3 free oil changes by VW, I decided to do my own.

Oil changed with filter, added almost 8 liters. My "Check Level" indicator does not look like the Owners Manual and I am confused what level it has. I have been through my manual and Index 6 and cannot find the Engine Oil capacity anywhere. I've heard 8.3 qts. and 8plus liters. I NEED TO KNOW exactly. Does your manual tell and what page is it on?

Thanks, Don


----------

